# Notice the lack of anything Husqvarna



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## JustWood (Dec 15, 2010)

WutthephuQ is a husqvarna???????!!


----------



## mayhem (Dec 15, 2010)

Disclaimer at the bottom:



> Professional model on closed set.  Do not attempt chain saw use with open toed footwear at home.



So the shirt and the shorts are good?  I know they are for me!


----------



## muncybob (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I can see a pair of Husky's there!


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 15, 2010)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Disclaimer at the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, I wear shorts like those every time I cut.


----------



## Sisu (Dec 15, 2010)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Disclaimer at the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this supposed to be like one of those autostereograms?!  No matter how long I am staring, I cannot see the chainsaw.  I will continue staring to see if it appears.....


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 15, 2010)

Sisu said:
			
		

> mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trust me, if you stare long enough, SOMETHING will pop up....


----------



## smokinj (Dec 15, 2010)

Is that a 361 or 362? Oh and she would look much hotter with a 660,880 just saying?


----------



## basswidow (Dec 15, 2010)

muncybob said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I can see a pair of Husky's there!



Laughed outloud at work with that one!


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 15, 2010)

Actually a 280 . . . usually the model types can't handle the big boys.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 15, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Actually a 280 . . . usually the model types can't handle the big boys.



thats a white handle has to be 361,362 or a 261?


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 15, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Is that a 361 or 362? Oh and she would look much hotter with a 660,880 just saying?


She's not starting it right, either, be way hotter if she had it on the ground like the manual calls for.


----------



## blades (Dec 15, 2010)

All I can see is a pair of handels, sure look like magnums to me.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 15, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> ISeeDeadBTUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope pretty much all midrange and up are white with black on the top of the handle. 290 is all orange, 391 is all white... occasional use are black 'cept 250 which is orange.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 15, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess my eyes are still on the 441 and up...Oh and she would still look hotter with a 880..


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 15, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> ISeeDeadBTUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it's a 362


----------



## raybonz (Dec 15, 2010)

Just wondering what the twin bald headed guys are doing with that Stihl...

Ray


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 15, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This Dude scares me :gulp: 

But he's right, of course ;-)  It's a 280 . . . some of you guys goin' blind? ? ?


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 15, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you don't think I just KNOW that stuff. I got a catalog in my briefcase at work and one under the mattress and one by the recliner... (ok, maybe you should be scared for me)...


----------



## smokinj (Dec 15, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> ISeeDeadBTUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Heck Yeah! Love It.....


----------



## kenskip1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Is she packing a pair of 38'S, Ken


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 16, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When did the 280 change shapes and to the copper colored muffler like the new 362?


----------



## mayhem (Dec 16, 2010)

Magazine ad in Maxim.  The ad copy says its a 280.


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 16, 2010)

I just found that same information saying it is a 280.

Check the placement of the carb adjustment screws, the top cover bolts (they appear to be the new style featured on the 261 and 362) and there are no bolts on the right side of the handle like a 280. These things along with the muffler and the body shape do not match the 280.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2010)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> I just found that same information saying it is a 280.
> 
> Check the placement of the carb adjustment screws, the top cover bolts (they appear to be the new style featured on the 261 and 362) and there are no bolts on the right side of the handle like a 280. These things along with the muffler and the body shape do not match the 280.



I was thinking 362 or 261 as well


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 16, 2010)

Yep it is....most likely the 362, as stihl is generally not marketing the 261 with a 20" bar.

Not the first time something printed is wrong.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 16, 2010)

280





261





362


----------



## billb3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Lumberjills like to handle the lightweight long bars, eh ?


Ad copy is for a MS280
no fine print claiming model not included, maybe I should run down to my Stihl dealer asap.

Is that a 24" bar or has it been photoshopped like some other, er,  things in that image ?


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 16, 2010)

can't argue with the pictures. It doesn't look like a 280 to me. FWIW, all I commented on was the handle colors...


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> can't argue with the pictures. It doesn't look like a 280 to me. FWIW, all I commented on was the handle colors...



Come on Danno take some ownership! lol j/k


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 16, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I'm one of the fastest backpeddlers you will ever meet.


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 16, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> 280
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well that makes it definitive....simply look at the screw that holds the top cover on. It's a 261/362.

I'm done


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2010)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> ISeeDeadBTUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol And should have upgraded to the es bar


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 16, 2010)

I wonder if we all write Maxim & Stihl saying how we were mislead into shopping for the wrong saw and are now considering a Husq . . .they will run a new spread with the right saw . . .


----------



## woodmeister (Dec 17, 2010)

Whats this about a saw I don't see no stinkin' saw


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 17, 2010)

let me know if Maxim prints my letter and/or a correction in a future issue, lol.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 17, 2010)

just wanted to upload a slightly clearer picture from their website...


----------



## Biff_CT2 (Dec 17, 2010)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking a 36 or 38.


----------



## Biff_CT2 (Dec 17, 2010)

Biff_CT2 said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... and a D cup.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok guys what model STIHL  is this?


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 17, 2010)

I wonder how many BTU's Bamboo has . . .


----------



## 94ranger55 (Dec 17, 2010)

This has to be one of my favorite hearth posts to date


----------



## pshking (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like a 362. The air filter cover has three carb adjustment holes, and the contour on top matches the 362.


----------



## spencer186 (Dec 19, 2010)

More threads like this and I'll have wood all winter.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 19, 2010)

I will take one, make it two.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 19, 2010)

What is this chainsaw thing you guys are talking about?

Matt


----------



## btuser (Dec 19, 2010)

Great, thanks a lot guys.  I'm sitting here with my wife hanging all over me and she's wondering why I would want to hang out on a firewood website. "Oh, this is a different kind of wood site?"

You can do the laundry...


----------



## JustWood (Dec 21, 2010)

....... and this model STIHL?


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 21, 2010)

shamelessLEE said:
			
		

> ....... and this model STIHL?



Not sure what model that one is but I know it came with a pull start. :red:


----------



## wetwood (Dec 21, 2010)

That model definitely has black handles.


----------

